# Series 1 as CCTV DVR - How many recordings how long?



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I'm going to re-retire my Series 1 but give it a job in retirement as a CCTV DVR, based on this: 
http://tivoza.nanfo.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3072 _(I hope those hacks will work in on a U.S. Tivo. If not, please advise.)_

The question: I'm thinking I should set up 12 2 hour recordings per day in the interests of having fewer items to wade through, and fewer clicks if I'm just FF through them to look for something.

Is there any reason to make the recordings longer or shorter?

BTW, would an unsubbed dual tuner Series 2 be capable of the same CCTV DVR job recording 2 cameras at once?


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

I have a couple setup doing this. I have them setup for 24 - 1hr shows. That way when your unit fills up, you only lose one hour at a time of recordings.

As for hacks, I use fakecall (no call nags), ntpdate (keep time correct), and clearmsg (to delete the nags). I run these from crond.

YMMV


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

unclemoosh said:


> I have a couple setup doing this. I have them setup for 24 - 1hr shows. That way when your unit fills up, you only lose one hour at a time of recordings.
> 
> As for hacks, I use fakecall (no call nags), ntpdate (keep time correct), and clearmsg (to delete the nags). I run these from crond.
> 
> YMMV


Great. Thanks!

Out of curiosity, can you create manual recordings while the (hacked) TiVo is unsubbed? I know from my experience with this one, if it gets the "Account Closed" message the "Pick shows to record" screen doesn't even show up on the menu.


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

I believe you can PM TivoJerry with your TSN and ask him to set the manual record flag. Then, don't let it phone home anymore.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I'd make the recordings shorter. That way, you can granulize down to the segment you need.

A Series 2 DT could work with two cameras (one on A/V, the other on RF, or both on different RF channels). You will need to have it subbed though.

The record flag applies only to Series 1s.


----------

